# Lily Allen ist schwanger - Update



## Mandalorianer (5 Aug. 2010)

Gute Neuigkeiten: Liliy Allen ist schwanger
​ 


Sängerin Lily Allen (25) und ihr Freund Sam Cooper (32) sind überglücklich: Sie werden bald Eltern! Die beiden sind seit über einem Jahr zusammen und wünschen sich schon seit einiger Zeit Nachwuchs. *Die britische Popsängerin ist nun im dritten Monat schwanger und berichtet der Sun: "Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass wir beide absolut begeistert sind".* 

Am vergangenen Wochenende, nachdem sie einen Ultraschall gemacht hatte um sicher zu sein, sollen die beiden die frohe Botschaft ihren Freunden und der Familie überbracht haben.

*Die 25jährige erlitt bereits vor zwei Jahren eine tragische Fehlgeburt, woraufhin sie sich aus dem Showgeschäft zurückgezogen hatte. Ihr damaliger Freund war der "Chemical Brothers"-Musiker Ed Simmons.* 

Schon in den letzten Wochen hatten sich die Gerüchte um eine Schwangerschaft gehäuft, da das Popsternchen kurzfristig einige Auftritte abgesagt hatte. Ihr großer Wunsch nach einer gemeinsamen Familie soll nun wahr werden.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (5 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Lily Allen ist schwanger*

ha, ich wars nicht  Dann halten wir denen mal die Daumen  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Lily Allen ist schwanger*

herlichen glückwunsch dazu an miss allen


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2010)

*AW: Lily Allen ist schwanger*

Glückwunsch an die werdenden Eltern


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Lily Allen – letztes Konzert vor Hochzeit und Baby?*

*Lily Allen – letztes Konzert vor Hochzeit und Baby?*​ 
Ein ereignisreiches Jahr steht ihr bevor. Bei der schwangeren Lily Allen sollen nämlich schon bald die Hochzeitsglocken läuten, und zwar noch vor, spätestens aber kurz nach der Geburt ihres Babys. Es sieht so aus, als habe sie die Kurve bekommen. Auf ihr Ungeborenes scheint sie nach ihrer Fehlgeburt im Jahr 2008 gut Acht zu geben. Seit sie ihre Schwangerschaft vor einigen Tagen bekannt gegeben hatte , wurde sie tatsächlich nicht mehr mit Zigaretten oder Alkohol gesehen. Selbst auf der Bühne, auf der sie sich in der Vergangenheit stets mit Alk und Qualmerei bei Laune gehalten hatte, nahm sie nur Wasser zu sich. Beim Big Chill Festival im englischen Herefordshire war die Versuchung sicher groß, auf einer Wiese ein „Gesellschaftskippchen“ mit anderen zu rauchen, doch Lily und auch ihr Freund Sam Cooper blieben eisern. 
Womöglich handelte es sich bei Lilys Festival-Auftritt um einen ihrer letzten, denn sie hatte schon vor Bekanntwerden ihrer Schwangerschaft erklärt, zu gegebener Zeit eine Babypause einlegen zu wollen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

Schwanger und Hochzeit, das ist die Höchststrafe für den werdenden Vater


----------

